# NK CELL TEST RESULTS - Advice PLEASE



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone on here had the uterine NK Cell biopsy? If your results were higher than 5% what treatment did you have?


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I had mine done at Siobhan Quenby and Jan Brosen's clinic at Coventry. My results were 26% and 2% (!), and they suggested

1. a scratch before cycling
2. progesterone supplementation
3. 20g prednisolone from the day before transfer to the end of the 3rd trimester.


----------

